# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Lịch sử đang lặp lại

## anthao

Một phụ huynh học sinh hỏi cô giáo đang dạy con trai mình:
- Cô vui lòng cho biết con tôi học môn lịch sử ra sao? Khi còn đi học, tôi không thích môn này... và đã bị thi lại môn này đấy.
- Cô giáo tế nhị trả lời: Thưa ông lịch sử đang lặp lại. - Cô giáo tế nhị trả lời

----------

